#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 暑期神秘特企『第一屆姆術館聯合畫家合同誌』

## 嵐隱

創作主題以「奇幻冒險」為中心。
報名時間：即日起~7月7日。

相關資訊：
第一屆姆術館聯合畫家合同誌--開放報名 

既然是奇幻冒險，我想以獸人為主題也可以吧~，再加幾隻神話怪物~~~
嗯嗯~有意願的畫家可以試試看~
我滿想參加看看的說...

----------


## 嵐隱

......我去報名了......


A.我的筆名：嵐隱
B.我的姆術館作品：：我的畫廊
C.報名項目：插畫
D.我要繳交的作品：獸行天下(施工中)

完稿後由e-mail送去~

----------

